

A Decade of Degrees - ossama
http://apps.northbynorthwestern.com/majors/

======
TheSageMage
I find this interesting. Looking at Computer Science, it dropped off sharply
after 2005 and I'm struggling for an explanation. My first idea was that there
was an influx of CS majors from the 2001 period who started prior to the
bubble, than just stayed to complete their degree.

~~~
ggchappell
CS prof since 2000 here. We saw similar numbers at my school. I imagine the
explanation is something like what you suggest.

Note, by the way, that we might be a bit less pessimistic than your "just
stayed to complete their degree". The bubble drove a great deal of publicity
concerning computer programming; the result was an increased interest. And
that interest remained even after the bubble popped.

~~~
TheSageMage
Sorry, that was a very pessimistic way to phrase it, but you got what I meant.
I didn't mean for it to be so pessimistic.

